# Adding Glass to existing Cabinet Doors



## wakedaddy (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like to remove the wood panels from my kitchen cabinets and insert 1/8" glass. Is there a router bit that would help me with this?
Thank you,
wakedaddy


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

What tools do you have? How many different sizes of doors?

I would use a Portable router, a straight bit, template guide and a stick pattern but let me know what you have and how many sizes and then I will detail the procedure.


----------



## wakedaddy (Feb 24, 2005)

8 Doors. Cut out 9.75 x 19.75. Need additional 1/8" inset all the way around for glass.
Thank you


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

wakedaddy said:


> I would like to remove the wood panels from my kitchen cabinets and insert 1/8" glass. Is there a router bit that would help me with this?
> Thank you,
> wakedaddy


wakedaddy,

I'm glad you asked this question. I'm looking forward to a project like this in the future and getting extra info would be nice especially from BobandRick! Looking forward for the reply.  

Boricua


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wakedaddy, 1/8" on each edge is not enough support for glass unless you intend to epoxy it in place. Since cabinet doors tend to get slammed a lot I would allow at least 1/4" on each side and would prefer 3/8" so that a sturdy keeper strip could be easily affixed.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I believe 1/8th glass is the thickness and if so, I would use a rabiting bit and take
about 3/8ths X 3/8ths cut. This will allow some extra glass, about 5/16ths around the 
perimeter. It will leave room for a small quarter round onthe back of the doors. Cutting
the rabit in the doorsfirst will allow accurate measurements to be taken prior to cutting the glass. 
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## wakedaddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you all for your information. I has been very helpful. I feel much more confident about doing this now. You Rock!


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

wakedaddy said:


> Thank you all for your information. I has been very helpful. I feel much more confident about doing this now. You Rock!


wakedaddy, all of the doors are the same size right! And, I assume you have a 3/4" straight router bit and 1" template guide or a straight bit with guide that will fit the bit.

To begin with we can't use a rabbeting bit to remove the material in the back of the panel door... why? because the panel is in the way. First thing we have to get the panel out of the door, so we can make a 1/4" thick plywood pattern that is the same size as the panel in the existing door. It is usually 3/8" to 1/2" larger than the inside edge on the back...if you need more let me know.

Once we have the pattern made we use double stick tape to position and mount the pattern on the back of the panel door. Next we want to set the depth of the straight bit to match the thickness of the material holding the panel in on the back side of the door. 

Using the straight bit and template guide cut out the material on the back side of the panel door and remove the panel from the stile and rail of the door. We now have a frame of the door ready to receive the glass. 

Measure the exact size of the opening from the back side and get the glass to match. You might want to go to the glass cutter with your door and let them measure and cut the glass for the doors.

Use silicon to seal in the glass into the door frames.

Hope this was helpful, if you need more info like photos let me know, Rick


----------



## pgfp2 (Sep 12, 2004)

Would appreciate pictures. I don`t understand,you say we have to first get the panel out of the frame to make a pattern, then to use the pattern to remove the panel from the stiles & rails of the door. I will cut & paste this below.

First thing we have to get the panel out of the door, so we can make a 1/4" thick plywood pattern 


Using the straight bit and template guide cut out the material on the back side of the panel door and remove the panel from the stile and rail of the door.

How do you use a pattern to cut a hole the same size as the pattern??? or am I missing something???Garth


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this is a old post but I see alot of people viewing it.

This is what I would do.
Because the panel should be floating in the frame (not glued in place) ,take it to the scholl saw/jig saw and cut the panel out then use a rabbit bit and remove the inside lip on the door frame then take a SHARP chisel and sq. the inside corners at that point you can make munt-ins and mullion's or just use a one glass panel or stained glass panel, (stained glass panels are easy to make now days with all the kits out on the market) 

I use the extra thick super glue with spray activator to put the munt-ins and mullion's in place if the frame is glued up with one glass panel in this way you will get the look of many glass panels.

Note***munt-ins and mullion's can be tricky to make on the router table but if you use the male and female jig way it's easy but you will need to remove a small part on the back side of the munt-ins and mullion's if you use one glass panel.

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-77.jpg
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/gclk-8.htm




Hope this helps some one 

Bj


----------

